# Whatcha gonna do?



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This here girl looks to have cubs.... err..... juvenile bears with her.

With a tag in your pocket, she's the first thing that walks into your stand in weeks, what's the verdict?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Those juveniles would not make it on their own yet. Gotta pass.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Kill them all, you'll be saving big game animals. Dont forget to save the gall bladders, you can sell those, and put the proceeds towards more predator control SSS  

I typed that with a roll your own hanging out of my mouth, and I still didn't look cool  

Wait, let me try this......What cubs?, all I see is big coyotes...er uh...you know what I mean.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

kill it. those cubs are plenty big enough to survive. i passed on a sow with tiny cubs tonight. if they would have been the size of these ones in your pic, i would have let the air out of her.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Pass for me.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Tree. 

Neat pics, thanks for sharing.

I would have to pass. Neat lookin bear, but those cubs need her more.


----------



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

PASS! Its a sow and the boar activity is just gettin rollin. No ribbons for the middle of the race only the finish! It will be worth the wait.
JMO


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

-Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- Pass!! Beautiful Bear though.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

:RULES: 

Pass....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I love those pics and I love the fact that you posted this. Pass, it is not a big enough trophy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> :RULES:
> 
> Pass....


Rules? What rule do you speak of?

BLACKEYE - Ribbon? I'm not versed in said contest. Can you elaborate?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> > :RULES:
> ...


General Limitation in the guide book...but that is subject to individual interpretation of what a cub (under one year old) and a juvenile is in the field. I'd say that those two are very likely juveniles but still wouldn't make it without mom just yet.

Personally, it would be a very hard decision to make for me, too. I would be tugging on that bowstring with my release while my conscience was tugging at my heart. Not having a good reference to her size and judging merely by her ears and coat (very nice coat by the way) I'd have to say she is on the small end. I'm frustrated for you!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

IMO those are juveniles and definately old enough to survive on their own.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

bwhntr said:


> IMO those are juveniles and definately old enough to survive on their own.


Well hell, shoot her Tree!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely juveniles, based on size alone. But the simple fact that they are still with mom.......I would not go there.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

pass...as a general rule for myself, for conservation's sake, I'd rather kill a juvenile than a mother...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > IMO those are juveniles and definately old enough to survive on their own.
> ...


I didn't say kill her, that isn't my decision. Just my thoughts on the welfare of the younger bears.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1 Pass


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

They're out of the den. They don't need mama anymore. If they haven't learned everything that they can from her by now, they never will.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't shoot her Tye. Those are one year old cubs and they would be fine on their own, but it is illegal to shoot a sow with cubs, regardless of whether they are 1st or 2nd year cubs. That bait could get really hot for you in the next week or two though. She will be booting those cubs here really soon, and will most likely have a boar following her around everywhere she goes as soon as those cubs have been booted. Start tending that bait closely and as soon as a boar shows up with her, start hunting it hard.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me clarify. I have several boars coming in in addition to this sow and cubs, one of whom is just as big or bigger than she is. I'm not picky, I don't need to shoot a monster, hell, I don't even need to shoot a bear. I ended up with a ton of photos of her and her kids, 12 days straight to be exact, and being a rookie bear hunter it made me wonder what the consensus was. 

Keep the thoughts coming, it's interesting and educational and I'm sure it's useful to others besides myself.

Thanks.

T


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, lets see the boar! My experience is that a sow generally skip a season when they have a cub and almost certainly when they have twins that survive but that is subject to my opinion and not always fact (it is almost always fact but I'm a noob). Here is some fact:

http://www.bear.org/website/bear-pages/ ... eakup.html

http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publications/ ... nblack.cfm

Its a tricky season this early summer because they've been rubbing and rolling a bunch. They tend to look bigger but they do it to get the winter coat off and to encourage cell growth on their hide which makes them look puffy and full. archerben could be right that if a boar comes to her and she does go into heat, which would be rare, and she chases off those cubs, then there's no reason at that point not to take her if you're after a nice coat and not a bigger bear. Then you'd have to decide between the big guy and little Ms. Pretty. Are you trying to make yourself crazy or what?!?!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cool pic there tye.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Pass. I won't shoot a sow with cubs.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I would drop the hammer if that was *all I was seeing*, and those aren't cubs, those are yearlings, they are going to be run off by the sow within 2 weeeks to fend for themselves anyway. That sow is perfectly legal to shoot but of course if you have a boar bigger than her, drop the hammer on the boar.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I would have to say that is pretty tempting, but I would pass.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think it would be legal to shoot her since she's "acompanied" by her cubs. Not sure. Funny thing is is the yearlings would be legal (you wouldn't want to) but I don't think the sow would be.
It would be cool if they came back while you were there. I've had a lot of bears under my stands and it is so **** cool to sit and watch them. Especially sows with young of the year. Sometimes it's hard not to burst out laughing at the antics of those cute little buggers. I had two cubs under my tree chasing each other around, growling, rolling around when one of them scampered up my tree. You should have seen his eyes when he saw me looking down at him with an arrow in my hand.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics

I vote pass.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

longbow said:


> Especially sows with young of the year. Sometimes it's hard not to burst out laughing at the antics of those cute little buggers. I had two cubs under my tree chasing each other around, growling, rolling around when one of them scampered up my tree. You should have seen his eyes when he saw me looking down at him with an arrow in my hand.


It's never cool when they climb the very tree your stand is in! well it is a little bit when they fall out when they realize you are up there. :lol:

Awww, I woulda let them walk.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I had her come in with the young uns a few times. The guidebook states that it's not ok to take a sow with cubs (considered any bear under a year old) and doing so doesn't sit ok with me. Glad I didn't have to make that decision. For the last week she's been coming in solo, rotating in and out with a couple of smaller boars. Friday night after being in the stand less than 10 minutes a small boar showed up. He hung out for about 5 minutes and never presented a shot when all of the sudden she came charging in, sending him running 4k mph straight underneath us. After hanging out for about 5 minutes, she finally presented a shot. My heart was PUMPING! I some how gathered myself and 12 ringed her. She ran about 80 yards and it was done. All captured on bullsnot's video camera, in case some want to give me grief.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to see it all come together for you. Nice bear!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations Tye. Looks like your patience paid off.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats Tree! She looks pretty healthy and so does that smile on your face! Glad to see the yearlings weren't with her, I'd imagine she chased them off due to mating season starting. Whats the measurements on the skull? Length? Approximate weight? Congrats again!

Video?! Post a link! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! 8)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Tye! Pretty critter!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats man. I cant believe how much work bait hunting really is until this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. she a good looking bear.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice Tye!


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet bruin treetard! Wish I could have been there. 8)


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:2mpw62cb]IMG_2380.JPG[/attachment:2mpw62cb][attachment=1:2mpw62cb]IMG_2364.JPG[/attachment:2mpw62cb]


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweeet! :O--O:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice looking bear, well done Tye!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

She's a beauty! good job.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats, Tye, on a beautiful bear. I have 9 bear points so I hope that one of these days I will draw and shoot one myself.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

:EAT: congrats Tye!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job! Did you hunt from a tree stand or a ground blind? I can't wait for an opportunity to take a bear over bait. It sounds like a lot of work, but a lot of fun.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's freakin awesome!!! That's so fun having bears come in to a stand. Nice color too. Have you measured it yet?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree stand. 

She's about 6'6" nose to tail.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Great bear but with mixed emotions WTF? Is that not the same female that prior had cubs with her? :evil: :evil:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Great bear but with mixed emotions WTF? Is that not the same female that prior had cubs with her? :evil: :evil:


I'm pretty sure he stated she had been coming in for a week without the yearlings/two year olds (she probably kicked them out on their own). No question, it was legal and ethical.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

JuddCT said:


> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> > Great bear but with mixed emotions WTF? Is that not the same female that prior had cubs with her? :evil: :evil:
> ...


 Was it really was YOU there? OH WAIT HE IS THE UWC FOUNDER why would we even question him. Thats right I forgot you are a UWC minion though.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > DarKHorN said:
> ...


Just used my reading comprehension skills. You should try.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

JuddCT said:


> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> > JuddCT said:
> ...


Try your research skills and see what a sow does with her cubs prior to breeding. Then ask juddct if it was legal and ethical.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > DarKHorN said:
> ...


Okay,

Wisconsin DNR: 
"Although cubs are able to take care of themselves by the time they are 6 months old, they remain with the sow for the next 2 years. During this time, the sow does not breed again because she must tend to the needs of her cubs for the next full year.

The cubs usually sleep with the sow in the den the following winter, which is their second winter with her. This extended time spent with the sow increases the cubs' chances of survival. During their second spring, the cubs are encouraged to live on their own. As the sow comes into breeding status again, she chases her cubs away. The cubs reach full size in 4 to 6 years."

Virginia DWR:
"Adult female black bears breed every other year and give birth from early January to early February while in the den."

New Hampshire DWR:
"Cubs stay with their mother for approximately 18 months and den with her again during the following winter. When they are a year and a half old, cubs leave their mothers prior to the June/July mating season"

Did you happen to have some literature that you would like me to read that contradicts most (if not all) state wildlife agencies that proves your point? I'd gladly indulge you.

Thanks!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Was it really was YOU there? OH WAIT HE IS THE UWC FOUNDER why would we even question him. Thats right I forgot you are a UWC minion though.


By the same token it would seem you are questioning his harvest of that bear and how ethical it was based upon his position within UWC.
Anyone who knows him at all would know that he is probably one of the most diplomatic/ethical guys you'll ever meet.
I'm not gonna lie, I was a little skeptical of the harvest at first as well, but going back to what I know of treehugnhntr I am 100% confident that he would have eaten the tag before he did something that he, you, or I believe to be unethical.
UWC is 100% about sportsmen teaming together to conserve the public resource that we all enjoy and attempting to recruit maximum involvement and awareness for the outdoors.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I had her come in with the young uns a few times. The guidebook states that it's not ok to take a sow with cubs (considered any bear under a year old) and doing so doesn't sit ok with me. Glad I didn't have to make that decision. *For the last week she's been coming in solo*, rotating in and out with a couple of smaller boars. Friday night after being in the stand less than 10 minutes a small boar showed up. He hung out for about 5 minutes and never presented a shot when all of the sudden she came charging in, sending him running 4k mph straight underneath us. After hanging out for about 5 minutes, she finally presented a shot. My heart was PUMPING! I some how gathered myself and 12 ringed her. She ran about 80 yards and it was done. *All captured on bullsnot's video camera, in case some want to give me grief.*


Just relaying information since he just reads the first sentence and looks at pictures

All I can say is TROLL


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not gonna mince words.

I hope it was the sow with 2 cubs and Tree did us a favor and took out 3 for the price of 1. 

And to be honest I have been watching the UWC and it's prominent members here like a hawk on their predator control stance. And am thrilled to see Tree take predator control seriously. If every bear hunter killed 3 bears this yr. We would be looking good. Now go shoot a wet cougar would ya. :mrgreen: 


(Disclaimer) This post is mostly sarcasm with a dash of truth.  


Great harvest Tree. 8)


----------

